# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Release] [cheap] SeaFox - Water draining / Water raiser

## awxid

What is *SeaFox*?

Seafox is a little utility that will allow you to change the sea level.

Changing the sea leve have many side-effect. In this video, you will see two of the effects of setting the water (a bit) higher than it should be:

https://youtu.be/9lMvshbT48I


The video, recorded near Caernord, show the city of Caernord (in Ynystere) submerged underwater... and close-by, I spawn a clipper.
As the water is only client-side, the clipper "sink" wich result in it's destruction.
When a clipper is destroyed, it can drop 0 to 2 Boat regrade scroll (Worth around 6g in my server bank) and a few golds (3-4). 
Simply repairing your clipper and starting over and over will get you rich!
The advantage of raising your sea level is that you can spawn your clipper anywhere: in a quiet location, where no one will find you. It also result in a faster demolition of the clipper (around 20s).
Another effect shown in the video, is the ability to swim or use aqua mount anywhere. To the eye of other players, you will be seen "flying", or riding a flying daulphin!


Effect of lowering (or totally removing) the water include:
Underwater traderun in cart at full speed: No water, no slowdown on your hauler! Bring pack to freedich in your farm cart!
Ability to find underwater chest with ease (No water to block your view!)



Unlike previous mod that "removed" the water surface, SeaFox will actually remove or add water, and not just the water texture.




Good, but is this detectable?

The modification itself is not detectable. However, if someone see you riding a "flying daulphin" and report you, you can expect a ban!





Note: Wether you raise or lower the sea level, the breating system remain the same. Under the "normal" sea level, you will need to take a dahuta potion. However, higher than the "normal" water level, you won't need to breath even if you are underwater.


*A game reboot is required to change sea level




*Great! How can I get this now?
I am a new coders, and I just recently started to learn. If you would like to encourage me, I would accept small donation. In exchange, you will receive SeaFox! If you want more information, if Seafox interrest you, hit me up with a PM!*

I can give one vouch copy to a trusted member!





Here is a picture of a drained sea:




**NOTE**
You can NOT use the longboard or car at normal speed underwater using seafox. 
You can use hauler/farm cart at normal speed underwater.

----------


## Silverdraco

Great job, awxid! Works flawlessly!

----------


## skilah

If you want to sell your "product" you should answer to PM's. Contact me.

----------


## awxid

@[email protected] I have no private message from you, my box was probably full (only 5 allowed!)

@mmogolds001 Who the hell are you? I never scammed anyone, you never contacted me about anything...

----------


## Ploxasarus

Well, there goes alot of my fun with this but for those people whom are interested in figuring it out and actually learning from it, here and here.

----------


## OprahBurg

Check yo PMs ;p

----------


## MaciKeks

Any way to get in contact with you? Could you like shoot me a PM with a Steam or Skype or whatever name? Your message box is full.

Edit: Just bought it, working great, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## awxid

I just bought "donor" to have more room in inbox... hit me up if you want it!

----------


## ViPEY

Hey Awxid, Fantastic mod! Question: I see you got banned from Archeage was it due to using this mod or? I have the seafox due to past donation but all the buttons in the .exe are blank. Is there anyway to fix this? (A screenshot of the writing on the buttons would be useful)

----------


## awxid

ViPEY, only one of my main got banned, and it was for using other stuff. Seafox is still, I believe, safe.
Here's is a screenshot:

----------


## Kielich

does it bypass hackshield somehow ?

----------


## awxid

It's just a mod, it doesn't require hackshield bypass

----------


## cobaltshadow

I am interested in this but your pm box is full. I will keep checking back  :Big Grin:

----------


## DallasRT

I also am interested, but your box is full.

----------


## awxid

Box now empty, sorry guy!

----------


## jldragon

PM sent for Seafox

----------


## iScorpioX

Check Your PMs

----------


## jldragon

Is this program still available, updated, and works with 2.5 undetected? If so I am also interested. I have sent PM and no response in the last several days.

----------


## awxid

I no longer support seafox, if someone want to see how it was done, hit me up with a PM - expect no update from me.

----------

